# Lufenuron.



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone know anything about this? Is it safe? There is a flea tablet, suppose to be generic of capstar, that I am looking into since our flea battle is getting out of control, but I don't know what this is.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the only thing i know about this is it's an ingredient in sentinel.


----------

